# Ft. Pierce, FL



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

Heading down to Ft. Pierce beginning of March and wondering what it has to offer as far as fishing from shore? Never been to this area before! Thanks for any help!

Tightline24


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure you can fish from the breakwall/pier on the south side of the inlet there. 
It all depends on what you want to catch and how you want to fish. If I was just going to try to get a tug on my line, I would bring a couple 7-8' medium heavy rods with 20lb line on them. A easy way to catch whatever swims by is floating a fillet/strip of a baitfish under a bobber. All ya need is a sabiki rig to catch some bait, a fillet knife, big foam bobbers (I used foam popping corks from a Wally World down there), some 30-40lb flouro for a leader and 2/0 long shank gold hooks. Set the bait 5 or 6 feet under the bobber and let the tide take it. I've caught spanish macks, snook, ladyfish, snappers, and even hooked a huge tarpon on a setup like that.


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

Awesome, thank you for the help, I really appreciate! I can't wait to get down there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

The fort pierce inlet has awesome fishing. Don't be afraid to fish it at night for big reds and snook. The night fishing there is amazing. Beach fishing is really good down there for jacks, bluefish, whiting, pompano ect. All you need is a 7-8ft rod with some 20-30lb braid. Whiting prefer sand flees and shrimp on small jigs. For blues and jacks throw big jerk baits or big silver spoons. Depending on the weather fish will be at your feet in the surf out to about as far as you can cast. I grew up fishing the Fort Pierce inlet and the St. Lucie inlet and if your not catching fish you are doing something wrong big time. If you want to get serious about it check out DOA lures. They are my go to bait down there. They are a local company to Stuart and have some awesome swim baits and plastic shrimp. If you want anymore information let me know!


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

Alright, thank you so much! I'll let you know if I have any further questions. I'm very excited to get down there, I'll be there for a week and be fishing everyday, every minute that I possibly can!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

Enjoy it! One of the best places to fish in Florida, you will never know what your going to catch.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you have it, take a surf setup, that is the one thing I haven't done down there yet and kick myself every time I leave it at home. Last year we spent a few days in the Venice area, while hunting shark teeth with the kids I watched a couple guys reeling in all sorts of stuff.


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree. Do not miss out on the surf fishing. Its great. I love shark fishing from the beach. For the big toothy critter be out early in the am and make sure the first thing you do is get a tide chart (and license). But incoming and outgoing tides are the best to fish at the inlet. It'll be slow because of the lack of current then the tide will switch and you will catch fish every cast.


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

Alright, I do have a surf setup! Thanks for the tips! Do you guys know by any chance as to what kind of license I need exactly?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

Depending on how long you will be there you can get a week long saltwater license. Its right around $30. If you are going to be snook fishing you have to get a snook permit. That season just opened this weekend down there.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

bass70003 said:


> Depending on how long you will be there you can get a week long saltwater license. Its right around $30. If you are going to be snook fishing you have to get a snook permit. That season just opened this weekend down there.


I usually buy the 7 day saltwater tag, another thing that I have had a good time with is hopping on a party boat for a day. Fifty bucks and a cooler of beer makes for a fun day offshore.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

tightline24 said:


> Alright, I do have a surf setup! Thanks for the tips! Do you guys know by any chance as to what kind of license I need exactly?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



A good surf tip too.... Learn how to catch sand fleas on the beach for bait. Last year I put my two 8 year old nephews to work catching them, they had a blast catching them and then used them to fish off the Venice pier later that day catching little jacks. It was like bluegills off the dock for them! They still talk about the saltwater fish all the time.


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

Alright, thanks guys, I really appreciate all of the help! I'm counting down the days, I'll post pics whenever I get back!

Thanks again,

Tightline24


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

